# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox  Tropical cyclone grows!! Database updated !! Asha 206, asha 205, asha 501, + more !!

## mohamed73

*Hi friends*  
Tropical *Cyclone* is going to be more and more worst  Better keep your windows closed, as you don't know what may happen next days 
NaviFirm database is updated at server side now, what's new?  RM-872 Asha 206, added 352 VARIANTS (100% *WORLD'S FIRST*)
RM-873 Asha 205, added 343 VARIANTS (100% *WORLD'S FIRST*)
RM-902 Asha 501, added 256 VARIANTS (big part of them *WORLD'S FIRST*)
RM-714 Asha 311, added 595 VARIATNS (big part of them *WORLD'S FIRST*)
RM-761 Asha 200, added 689 VARIANTS (big part of them *WORLD'S FIRST*)
RM-766 Asha 305, added 399 VARIANTS (part of them *WORLD'S FIRST*)
RM-768 Asha 306, added 55 VARIANTS (part of them *WORLD'S FIRST*)
RM-840 Asha 301, added 342 VARIANTS (VERY BIG part of them *WORLD'S FIRST*
RM-825 Lumia 820, added 4 *WORLD'S FIRST* VARIANTS (not avaiable on net)
RM-892 Lumia 925, added 17 *WORLD'S FIRST* VARIANTS (not avaiable on net)
RM-882 Lumia 720, added 17 *WORLD'S FIRST* VARIANTS (not avaiable on net)
RM-801 Lumia 800, added 276 VARIANTS (part of them not avaiable on net)
RM-821 Lumia 920, added 264 VARIANTS
RM-823 Lumia 900, added 1 VARIANT
RM-849 Lumia 610 NFC, added 14 VARIANTS
RM-835 Lumia 610, added 260 VARIANTS  Is server-side update only, database already on server! 
Ps. some variants for really old phones (like 6630) may get not found on  server (nokia deleted from Caresuite server), we will add DSUT and  DSUT-INT server in next releases so they will get back. 
Of course update IS FREE and suitable for: - Cyclone Box - Cyclone Box Reloaded - Cyclone box NANO aka Cyclone Key 
Best Regards, *Cyclone* Team

----------


## TIGER_GSM

باراك الله فيك أخي متابعة سريعة كما العادة

----------

